# JAVA EE in Eclipse hinzufügen



## =fire= (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das die normale JAVA IDE for Java Developers installiert, nun möchte ich dort auch die JAVA EE Entwicklung intigrieren, nur wie mache ich das ambesten?

Ich habe ein normales Java Projekt welches nun auch ein Servelt auf einem Tomcat erhalten soll. Leider kann ich aber keine Server hinzufügen solange ich kein JAVA EE habe.

Gruß fire


----------



## genodeftest (3. Mai 2011)

Einfach auf http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ die "Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers" auswählen.

Alternativ könntest du auch mit 'Help' | 'Eclipse Marketplace' und 'Help' | 'Install new Software' die benötigten Pakete nachinstallieren, die Liste aller Pakete der "Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers" findest du hier: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-java-ee-developers/heliossr2


----------

